# Erste Tests einer Sandy Bridge CPU aufgetaucht



## XE85 (10. Juni 2010)

im Forum des Übertakters Coolaler hat dieser einen ersten Test einer Sandy Bridge CPU gepostet - die mit 2,5GHz getaktete CPU besitzt 4 Kerne + HT - kann also 8 Threads bearbeiten, dabei fällt auf das es die CPU trotz der nur 2,5GHz mit einem i7-965XE aufnehmen kann der mit 3,2 GHz läuft, teilweise ist der SB Prototyp sogar schneller - auch die Speicherbandbreite ist für ein Dual Channel interface sehr gut was darauf hindeuted das intel den Speichercontroller ordentlich optimiert hat


Quelle: Sandy Bridge LGA 1155 ?????????? coolaler.com! - ????

mfg


----------



## 0Martin21 (10. Juni 2010)

^^ ja lol, kannst du das lesen!?


----------



## Gast1111 (10. Juni 2010)

Hier Bitte:
Auf Link klicken
Klick
Ich weiß is nur google, aber man kanns lesen


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. Juni 2010)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> ^^ ja lol, kannst du das lesen!?



Schon was von Google Übersetzer gehört?^^


----------



## Gast1111 (10. Juni 2010)

Schon mal was von Posts lesen gehört ?
Kuck mal ein Post nach oben ^^


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. Juni 2010)

Schau mal auf die Uhrzeit


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Juni 2010)

Tja "tock" und die ICP macht einen Sprung. Heftig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2010)

Hmm.. Sockel 1155, wo da wohl der Unterschied zum 1156 ist..


----------



## Kaktus (10. Juni 2010)

Wie kann CPUz die CPU mit Namen erkennen?  Das schreit mir wieder viel zu sehr nach Fake.


----------



## Gast1111 (10. Juni 2010)

Ich denke das da keine nennesweter unterschied ist, sondern das die cpu einfach so weite fortschritte gemacht hat so das man einen neuen sockel brauch,  und intel den pin weggenommen hat damit man nicht versucht ein sandy bridge auf ein 1156 board setzt.
Verstehste?


----------



## i3810jaz (10. Juni 2010)

Entweder Tippfehler oder Intel die Geldgiehrhalze haben einen Kontakt vertauscht und wollen damit proviet machen. Ich persöhnlich bin für das Letztere.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Wie kann CPUz die CPU mit Namen erkennen?  Das schreit mir wieder viel zu sehr nach Fake.


 
Das wunder mich auch, aber dass es eine chinesische Webseite ist, dann doch nicht mehr. 



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ich denke das da keine nennesweter unterschied ist, sondern das die cpu einfach so weite fortschritte gemacht hat so das man einen neuen sockel brauch, und intel den pin weggenommen hat damit man nicht versucht ein sandy bridge auf ein 1156 board setzt.
> Verstehste?


 
Nun ja, ist wie damals beim Penryn. Die Stromversorgung wurde verändert, daher liefen diese CPUs nicht mehr auf alten 775 Brettern.
Aber dafür hatte Intel den Sockel belassen.
Jetzt ändern sie ihn und USB 3 ist immer noch nicht dabei.


----------



## Superwip (10. Juni 2010)

Sieht interressant aus- wenn die Dinger dann final die Taktraten aktueller 32nm CPUs haben oder gar noch höhere gehen die richtig ab, die 1356er High- End CPUs mit nativen Achtkernern wohl sowieso...

Mal sehen, wie sich AMDs Bulldozer dagegen schlägt, hoffen wir das beste!

Fragt sich nur, welche GraKa da mithalten soll um noch von einem ausgewogenen (Gameing-)system sprechen zu können...



> Jetzt ändern sie ihn und USB 3 ist immer noch nicht dabei.


 
Vor wenigen Wochen hat AMD einige neue Chipsätze released- ohne USB 3.0

Das macht die Sache zwar nicht besser zeigt aber, dass es die Konkurrenz auch nicht besser kann

Wie schauts eigentlich mit SATA3 aus? Das ist doch hoffentlich an Board...


----------



## Kaktus (10. Juni 2010)

Glaubt hier wirklich jemand das die Benchmarks stimmen?  Sieht den niemand die ganzen Fehler in den Bilder? Oder ist das jetzt allgemeines Wunschdenken


----------



## XE85 (10. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm.. Sockel 1155, wo da wohl der Unterschied zum 1156 ist..



die Southbridge ist mit einem schnelleren interface angebunden, der (CPU interne) PCIe Controller der CPU kann nun bis zu 3 Slots ansteuern



Kaktus schrieb:


> Wie kann CPUz die CPU mit Namen erkennen?  Das schreit mir wieder viel zu sehr nach Fake.



Das kann CPU-Z schon immer - auch bei früheren Engeneering Samples (Nehalem zB)



Kaktus schrieb:


> Sieht den niemand die ganzen Fehler in den Bilder?



welche Fehler meinst du??

mfg


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Juni 2010)

Das ist eine neue Architektur. Core 2 war verdammt flott, Nehalem hat das noch mal deutlich geschlagen - Sandy hat Potenzial. Spannend wird eh das Duell mit Bulldozer. Wobei der erst mal zeigen muss, ob er die Nehalems hinter sich lässt.


----------



## Kaktus (10. Juni 2010)

CPUz erkennt Sandy Bridge in der 1.54 Version? Das glaube ich kaum. Eine BEta oder sonst was, vielleicht, aber sicherlich nicht 1.54. Die Version ist schon länger da und wir kaum die Infos zur Sandy Bridge haben, schon gar nicht alle Angaben. Denn CPUz liest auch nur aus einer Datenbank aus. 

Das reicht mir ehrlich gesagt schon. 

Baujahr der CPU 2009? Ich bezweifle das er so ein frühes Testsample einfach so zum laufen bekommt. Aus diesem Jahr, sicher, aber aus dem letzten Jahr?


----------



## XE85 (10. Juni 2010)

wie schon gesagt die Daten die CPU-Z hier anzeigt wurden auch schon bei früheren ES in der Form angezeigt - du kannst das ja selbst überprüfen - lade dir eine ältere CPU-Z version herunter und teste mit einer neuen CPU - du wirst dann in etwa das sehn was man in dem CPU-z Screen sieht

mfg


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Juni 2010)

Sandys gibt es seit letztem Jahr, Boards auch.


----------



## Kaktus (10. Juni 2010)

Ich klinke mich hier aus. Das geht mir mittlerweile derart auf den Keks das jedem Forenbeitrag, wo es angeblich Tests zu neuer Hardware gibt, hinter her gerannt wird und man fast immer alles glaubt. Am Ende stellen sich über die Hälfte dieser Beiträge als Fake heraus, aber Hauptsache erst mal hinter her rennen. 

Aber mittlerweile wird man ja fast zu gemüllt mit Gerüchten, Gerüchten, Gerüchten und vielleicht kommt am Ende mal ein Fakt. Und dann sind 90% der Gerüchte hinfällig. 

Was mich dabei noch am meisten ärgert, nahezu alle Zeitschriften und großen Seiten rennen diesem Trend hinter her. Wenigstens tauchen sie noch nicht so stark in den Zeitschriften auf. Noch nicht.


----------



## XE85 (10. Juni 2010)

Ich habe für dich den TEst mit CPU-z gemacht - links sieht man das die alte CPU-z version einige Daten korrekt ausließt obwohl es die CPU zum Zeitpunkt der CPU-z Version noch gar nicht gab




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Kaktus schrieb:


> Ich klinke mich hier aus. Das geht mir mittlerweile derart auf den Keks das jedem Forenbeitrag, wo es angeblich Tests zu neuer Hardware gibt, hinter her gerannt wird und man fast immer alles glaubt.



es zwingt dich keiner deratige Threads zu lesen


mfg


----------



## Hugo78 (10. Juni 2010)

Schon interessant, aber wirklich wichtig wären mir mal echte acht Kerne. HT ist mir nicht sooo wichtig.
Ein Sandy Bridge 4C/8T, ist vielleicht beim Cinebench flotter unterwegs als ihr Vorgänger,
aber das muss nicht auch zwangläufig in Spielen der Fall sein.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Juni 2010)

Wenn die IPC besser ist, dann auch in Spielen. Rein bei Synthetik schneller, aber bei Games nicht, ist eher äh utopisch.


----------



## Jami (10. Juni 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Wie kann CPUz die CPU mit Namen erkennen?  Das schreit mir wieder viel zu sehr nach Fake.


Cpu-Z erkennt so einiges. Freigeschaltete Prozessoren zum Beispiel als Businessmodelle.


----------



## Hugo78 (10. Juni 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wenn die IPC besser ist, dann auch in Spielen. Rein bei Synthetik schneller, aber bei Games nicht, ist eher äh utopisch.



Gut ich hab jetzt keine Zahlen im Kopf was die Bandbreitenunterschiede zwischen zb. q9550 und  i7-860 angeht.
Aber beindruckt hatten mich die Lynnfield jetzt nicht, oder anders gesagt, ich hatte mir da viel mehr versprochen, was die Spieleleistung angeht.
Im Cinebench sind sie ja auch hammer, aber in nicht wenigen Spielen fallen sie sogar etwas hinter ihre Yorkfield Vorgänger zurück.
Nicht viel, teils Messungenauigkeit, aber wie gesagt, da hätte eigentlich  mehr kommen müssen.

BC2 ist für mich hier ein aktuelles Beispiel. **
Battlefield Bad Company 2: Grafikkarten- und CPU-Benchmarks - Update: DirectX-11-Werte - grafikkarte, battlefield bad company 2
** ich weiß die 5870 limitiert, ist nicht das beste Beispiel

Von daher, warte ich lieber auf finale Tests.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> Vor wenigen Wochen hat AMD einige neue Chipsätze released- ohne USB 3.0
> 
> Das macht die Sache zwar nicht besser zeigt aber, dass es die Konkurrenz auch nicht besser kann
> 
> Wie schauts eigentlich mit SATA3 aus? Das ist doch hoffentlich an Board...


 
Aber Sandy Bridge kommt erst nächstes Jahr und da Intel den USB Standard mitentwickelt hat, sollte man doch annehmen, dass der in dem neuen Chipsatz integriert ist.


----------



## sentinel1 (11. Juni 2010)

USB 3.0 ist für mich eher ein Gimmick, SATA3 macht da schon viel mehr Sinn.

Ich freue mich jedenfalls auf den 8-Kerner in Verbindung mit Sandy Bridge.


----------



## Jakob (11. Juni 2010)

Nein USB 3.0 soll erst 2012 nativ unterstützt werden.
Intel arbeitet an Light Peak.
Stand in den News.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (11. Juni 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Ich klinke mich hier aus. Das geht mir mittlerweile derart auf den Keks das jedem Forenbeitrag, wo es angeblich Tests zu neuer Hardware gibt, hinter her gerannt wird und man fast immer alles glaubt. Am Ende stellen sich über die Hälfte dieser Beiträge als Fake heraus, aber Hauptsache erst mal hinter her rennen.
> 
> Aber mittlerweile wird man ja fast zu gemüllt mit Gerüchten, Gerüchten, Gerüchten und vielleicht kommt am Ende mal ein Fakt. Und dann sind 90% der Gerüchte hinfällig.
> 
> Was mich dabei noch am meisten ärgert, nahezu alle Zeitschriften und großen Seiten rennen diesem Trend hinter her. Wenigstens tauchen sie noch nicht so stark in den Zeitschriften auf. Noch nicht.


Meckerlise.

Das hier sind User-News, von daher nix offizielles von PCGH, ergo darf hier auch ruhig Zeugs rein das nur auf Gerüchten basiert .... ich bin da inzwischen auch sehr skeptisch, aber unbeabsichtigte Leaks gibts ja immer mal wieder, zu Letzt mit dem iPhone 4 Prototypen (wobei ich da irgendwie immer noch an 'ne PR-Aktion glaube ..), und wenn das hier mal wieder so ein Fall ist, dann macht das hier doch Lust auf mehr .... einfach mal 'nen geplanten Octa-Core aufbauend auf dieser Architektur vorstellen  ..... *lecker*.


----------



## violinista7000 (11. Juni 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Sandys gibt es seit letztem Jahr, Boards auch.



Das Gute daran ist, dass Sandy Bridge sehr viel Zeit zu ausreifen hatte.  Also ich lass mich gern überraschen, trotzdem hoffe ich sehr dass Bulldozer ein guten Kopf am Kopf Rennen liefert.


----------



## Explosiv (11. Juni 2010)

Oh ha, dass nenn ich mal einen Performence-Sprung. Mal sehen wie stark Bulldozer wird .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Krautmaster (11. Juni 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Wie kann CPUz die CPU mit Namen erkennen?  Das schreit mir wieder viel zu sehr nach Fake.





Kaktus schrieb:


> Glaubt hier wirklich jemand das die Benchmarks stimmen?  Sieht den niemand die ganzen Fehler in den Bilder? Oder ist das jetzt allgemeines Wunschdenken





Kaktus schrieb:


> Ich klinke mich hier aus. Das geht mir mittlerweile derart auf den Keks das jedem Forenbeitrag, wo es angeblich Tests zu neuer Hardware gibt, hinter her gerannt wird und man fast immer alles glaubt. Am Ende stellen sich über die Hälfte dieser Beiträge als Fake heraus, aber Hauptsache erst mal hinter her rennen.



Junge  das ist von coolaler - das ist 100% echt und kein Fake.

coolaler ist im Grunde immer mit der erste der an ES kommt und frühe A0 ES takten eig immer mit 2,4 oder 2,5 Ghz.
Würde mich nicht wundern wenn die CPU auch nen freiem Multi hat so wies bei meiner A0 Gulftown ist. Die kommt auch 2,4 Standard daher und hat nen freien Multi.


Der Speichercontroller rockt wirklich gut... Dualchannel und steckt locker dne Trichannel des Nehalems weg. Nicht übel.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Juni 2010)

*@ Hugo78 *

Schau dir zB mal GTA4 an, i5-750 trotz weniger Takt weit vor dem Q9550:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hugo78 (11. Juni 2010)

In GTA 4 rockt Lynnfield keine Frage.
In GTA 4 rocken aber auch die Phenom II, was mich vermuten lässt, dass hier native Quads, tatsächlich mal besser ausgenutzt werden, als mein 2*2 Core. 

Leider ist GTA 4 aber auch ne Ausnahme.
Ich mein, wenn die Lynnfields in jedem Spiel so abgehen würden, dann hätte ich schon einen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Juni 2010)

Phenom II rocken?  i5-750 ist 25% vor dem 965 BE, obwohl letzterer 630 MHz mehr hat ... aber ja, native Quads scheinen GTA4 zu liegen. GTA4 mag ein Extrem sein, dennoch ist es in aktuellen Spielen üblich, dass ein Nehalem sehr stark ist. Siehe auch Dragon Age oder Anno 1404. Wenn ein Nehalem nicht so flott wäre, hätte ich keinen


----------



## DC1984 (11. Juni 2010)

Ja, i5 und i7 sind schon enorm schnell. Aber habe in meinen Q9650 zuviel investiert und mit seinen 3,6 GHz reicht er bisher für jedes Spiel , obwohl ich zum Benchen schon gerne n Nehalem hätte...
Ich kann getrost mal eine Generation übersprigen und dann auf Sockel 1155 oder 2011 setzen.

Danke für die News


----------



## thysol (11. Juni 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Phenom II rocken?  i5-750 ist 25% vor dem 965 BE, obwohl letzterer 630 MHz mehr hat ... aber ja, native Quads scheinen GTA4 zu liegen. GTA4 mag ein Extrem sein, dennoch ist es in aktuellen Spielen üblich, dass ein Nehalem sehr stark ist. Siehe auch Dragon Age oder Anno 1404. Wenn ein Nehalem nicht so flott wäre, hätte ich keinen



Ich habe mir auch den i5-750 gekauft weil in Spielen ist der einfach schneller als der Phenom 2. Ich verstehe nicht warum im Prozessoren Kaufberatungs Thread der i5-750 fast gar nicht mehr empfohlen wird nur weil Sockel 1156 nicht weitergefuehrt wird. Ausserdem zieht Sockel 1156 deutlich weniger Strom als AM3. Immer dieses Argument, "Hol dir AM3, da wird Bulldozer draufpassen". Bulldozer muss erst mal Nehalem schlagen. Dann sehen wir weiter. Ich kaufe nie etwas nur weil es angeblich Zukunftsicher sein soll. Ich weiss noch vor ueber einem halben Jahr als jeder Hellseher gebruellt hat, hol dir noch keine Radeon HD 5800. Warte lieber auf Fermi. Und was ist jetzt. Fermi ist nicht so dass wahre und die 5800 sind sogar teurer als damals. Gut dass ich nicht gewartet habe. Sonst haette ich jetzt mehr knete fuer eine 5870 hinlegen muessen. Immer dieses geheule um "warten" und was zukunftsicheres" zu kaufen. Meistens kommt es sowieso anders als mann denkt.


----------



## alm0st (11. Juni 2010)

Zukunftssicher in einem Satz mit PC Hardware zu nennen grenzt eh schon fast an Ironie...

Mal gucken wie Sandybridge dann tatsächlich wird. Noch reicht mein i7 bei weitem aus, aber nächstes Jahr denke ich, wirds wieder Zeit für ne neue Kiste. Ob Bulldozer dagegen halten kann?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum im Prozessoren Kaufberatungs Thread der i5-750 fast gar nicht mehr empfohlen wird nur weil Sockel 1156 nicht weitergefuehrt wird.


 
Was ist schneller in Games, ein i5 750 mit einer 5770 oder ein Phenom 2 mit einer 5830?


----------



## thysol (11. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was ist schneller in Games, ein i5 750 mit einer 5770 oder ein Phenom 2 mit einer 5830?



Bei so einem Budget wuerde ich den i5-750 natuerlich nicht empfehlen. Da ist der Phenom 2 besser. Wenn jemand sich aber eine Radeon HD 5850 kaufen will wuerde ich den Intel Core i5-750 empfehlen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Juni 2010)

Schlechter Vergleich _imo_.

Zumal die HD5830 aufgrund der kastrierten ROPs teils kaum flotter als die HD5770 ist und dann bremst noch die CPU und *schwupp* ist das Gesamtpaket langsamer. In den meisten (Spiele-)Fällen dürfte aber Phenom II + 5830 mehr "bang for the buck" bieten.


----------



## Hugo78 (11. Juni 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Phenom II rocken?  i5-750 ist 25% vor dem 965 BE, obwohl letzterer 630 MHz mehr hat ... aber ja, native Quads scheinen GTA4 zu liegen. GTA4 mag ein Extrem sein, dennoch ist es in aktuellen Spielen üblich, dass ein Nehalem sehr stark ist. Siehe auch Dragon Age oder Anno 1404. Wenn ein Nehalem nicht so flott wäre, hätte ich keinen



Wenn ich von rocken in GTA 4 rede, mein ich das ja auch im Verhältniss zu meinem Q9550. 
Das der i5-750 nochmal deutlich schneller ist zum PII X4, stell ich ja garnicht in frage. 

Doch schau ich mir, wie schon gesagt, die Gesamtheit der Benches an, und da seh ich einen deutlichen Sprung in Sachen Cinebench ect., aber bei Spielen, fällt der oft nicht so deutlich aus (machmal überhaupt nicht), und von daher beeindruckt mich jetzt auch kein extremer Cinebenchwert, der Sandy Bridge Prototypen.

Ok, in vielen Spielen limitiert eh die Graka, ehe eine CPU überhaupt ihr Potential entfalten kann.
So gesehen, wird wohl auch ein Sandy Bridge inGame mich "enttäuschen" müssen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Bei so einem Budget wuerde ich den i5-750 natuerlich nicht empfehlen. Da ist der Phenom 2 besser. Wenn jemand sich aber eine Radeon HD 5850 kaufen will wuerde ich den Intel Core i5-750 empfehlen.


 
Ich würde es nicht an 2-4 Frames festbinden, mit einer 5850 sind beide Prozessoren gut davor.
Selbt ein Athlon X4 würde reichen.


----------



## Rapture (11. Juni 2010)

Der Phenom II!


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2010)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Doch schau ich mir, wie schon gesagt, die Gesamtheit der Benches an, und da seh ich einen deutlichen Sprung in Sachen Cinebench ect., aber bei Spielen, fällt der oft nicht so deutlich aus (machmal überhaupt nicht), und von daher beeindruckt mich jetzt auch kein extremer Cinebenchwert, der Sandy Bridge Prototypen.


 
Das ist ja auch das Problem. In Benchmarks sind sie gut, wenn man sich die Games aber anguckt, dann unterscheiden sich die CPUs in einigen Frames, das wars dann und dafür extra eine neue Plattform kaufen (und das muss man ja, wenn man Sandy Bridge haben will)?



Hugo78 schrieb:


> So gesehen, wird wohl auch ein Sandy Bridge inGame mich "enttäuschen" müssen.


 
Ist wohl auch eine Frage der Grafikkarten, wenn die superschnell sind, lohnt es sich, aber welches Game braucht das?
Solange der Kram von der Konsole kommt und die auf Hardware basiert, die einige Jahre als ist, wird sich das einfach nicht ändern.
Bei den meisten Games schießt man doch mit Kanonen (fette CPU/Graka) auf Spatzen (Konsolenportierung in DX9).


----------



## XE85 (11. Juni 2010)

Das ist eine News über Sandy Bridge ... bitte die Diskussionen ob jetzt ein i5 oder ein Athlon X4 dafür mit schnellerer Graka die bessere Wahl zum gamen ist in den entsprechenden Thread verlagern - Danke

mfg


----------



## thysol (11. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich würde es nicht an 2-4 Frames festbinden, mit einer 5850 sind beide Prozessoren gut davor.
> Selbt ein Athlon X4 würde reichen.



In GTA 4 oder Anno 1404 wuerde mann merken ob ein Nehalem oder ein Phenom 2 im Rechner steckt. Dank den Konsolen ist heutzutage eine Flotte CPU im Rechner wichtiger als noch vor ein paar Jahren.

Edit: @ XE85. Ok. Ich hoere auf OT zu diskutieren.


----------



## Yanzco (11. Juni 2010)

Ist das jetzt der nachfolger von 1156 oder 1366

Also Mainstream oder Highend


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2010)

Sandy Bridge ist der Nachfolger der Westmere/Nehalem Architektur.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Juni 2010)

Sandy Bridge ist der Nehalem-Nachfolger, richtig. Die CPUs für 1155 sind aktuell DCs und QCs.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2010)

Weißt du denn mehr über die verschiedenen Sockel, die kommen, also wie es mit High End und Midclass aussieht? 
Ich hab mal gelesen (ist noch gar nicht lange her), dass Sandy Bridge für Midclass nur als Quad kommen soll, 8 Kerner nur als High End.


----------



## XE85 (11. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weißt du denn mehr über die verschiedenen Sockel, die kommen, also wie es mit High End und Midclass aussieht?



Desktop:

Sockel 1155 --> Dual und Quadcores, Dual Channel, 16PCIe 2.0 Lanes, wahlweise iGPU
Sockel 1356 --> Dual bis 8-Cores, Tripple Channel SI, 24 PCIe 3.0 Lanes


Server,Workstation:

Sockel 2011 --> 4-Channel SI, 2 CPUs/Mobo

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2010)

Die Infos habe ich auch, aber wie siehts mit 8 Kerner für Midclass aus?
So wie es aussieht (und das habe ich auch gehört) ist beim 1155 auch wieder bei Quad schluss.
Wo ist also der Fortschritt?


----------



## XE85 (11. Juni 2010)

jap - vermutlich aufgrund der TDP Beschränkung des 1155 gibts dafür nur max. Quadcores, der Fortschritt beim 1155 liegt in der schnelleren Anbindung der SB, ein integrierter GB Lan Conrtoller in der SB, des besseren PCIe Controllers in der CPU, und offenbar deutliche verbesserungen beim Speichercontroller

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2010)

Ich weiß nicht, die 16 Lanes in der CPU sind der Flaschenhals. Das ist meiner Meinung nach nur halbe Kost.


----------



## XE85 (11. Juni 2010)

ja - man muss ja irgendwie den Sockel 1356 rechtfertigen - drum lässt man beim 1155 die 6 und 8 Kerner bzw PCIe 3.0 weg und Tripple Channel weg - wäre ja sonst ein schuss ins knie, den käufer würds natürlich freun

mfg


----------



## Schnitzel (11. Juni 2010)

Das man sich mit 16 lanes auf eine voll angebundene GPU beschränkt kann ich ja noch verstehen.
Das man aber nicht ein paar lanes mehr rein packt um das was nicht nativ unterstützt wird mit voller Geschwindigkeit anzubinden kann verstehen wer will.
Die Spezifikationen stehen ja nicht erst seit gestern fest.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> ja - man muss ja irgendwie den Sockel 1356 rechtfertigen - drum lässt man beim 1155 die 6 und 8 Kerner bzw PCIe 3.0 weg und Tripple Channel weg - wäre ja sonst ein schuss ins knie, den käufer würds natürlich freun
> 
> mfg


 
Man könnte den Unsinn mit High End und Midclass auch lassen und wieder einen Sockel nehmen, das würde Entwicklungskosten sparen und damit wäre die Möglichkeit gegeben, neben teuren High End Boards auch Einsteigerbretter anbieten zu können.

Also, ich kann die Sockelpolitik von Intel nicht verstehen. 



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Das man sich mit 16 lanes auf eine voll angebundene GPU beschränkt kann ich ja noch verstehen.
> Das man aber nicht ein paar lanes mehr rein packt um das was nicht nativ unterstützt wird mit voller Geschwindigkeit anzubinden kann verstehen wer will.
> Die Spezifikationen stehen ja nicht erst seit gestern fest.


 
Das ist mir auch ein Rätse. Intel hat doch gemerkt, dass die Anbindung und auch die Bereitstellung der Lanes beim 1156 nicht so perfekt gelöst ist, wieso also beim neuen Sockel nicht besser machen?


----------



## Schnitzel (11. Juni 2010)

Ob das so kurzfristig geht wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Die Fehler sind vorher in der Planung gemacht worden.
Oder werden Standardmäßig in der neuen Southbridge 2.0 lanes zur Verfügung gestellt?

Ich hab auch mal gelesen das man 2 1.0 lanes zusammen fassen kann und so zu mehr Bandbreite kommt.
Praktisch umgesetzt worden ist das imho bis jetzt aber noch nie.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2010)

Zur neuen SB hab ich eh noch keine Infos gesehen, nur immer von der neuen CPU, aber nicht, wie der Chipsatz aussieht und das ist nunmal auch recht wichtig.


----------



## Gast1111 (11. Juni 2010)

Jop op so isses, aber ich denke mal Intel will möglichst viel Money schäffeln, daher 2 Sockel, aber so schlimm is es ja auch nich, wer High End wil unds Geld hat soll 1356 kaufen (so wie ich), wer Midclass will ( was auch ausreicht) soll 1155 kaufen und wer irgenwas anderes will soll AMD oder VIA kaufen.
MFG


----------



## XE85 (11. Juni 2010)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Das man aber nicht ein paar lanes mehr rein packt um das was nicht nativ unterstützt wird mit voller Geschwindigkeit anzubinden kann verstehen wer will.



die Southbridge stellt zu den 16 der CPU weitere Lanes zur verfügung - durch die schnellere Anbindung an die CPU mittels DMI2 wird der Flschenhals der aktuellen SB beseitigt



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Also, ich kann die Sockelpolitik von Intel nicht verstehen.



ich vermute das es zum einen an der Gewinnmaximierung liegt - zum anderen lassen sich 3 Kanal interface, viele PCIe 3.0 Lanes und ordentliche Stromversorgung für die 8-Kerner schlecht mit günstigen Mainboards verbinden

mfg


----------



## Schnitzel (11. Juni 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> die Southbridge stellt zu den 16 der CPU weitere Lanes zur verfügung - durch die schnellere Anbindung an die CPU mittels DMI2 wird der Flschenhals der aktuellen SB beseitigt
> mfg



Das tut sie auch heute schon,allerdings nur 1.0.
Wie sieht das in zukunft aus?
Die Controller werden nunmal an die SB angebunden.
Und da bleibt 1.0 halt 1.0 ,egal wie die Anbindung an die CPU ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> zum anderen lassen sich 3 Kanal interface, viele PCIe 3.0 Lanes und ordentliche Stromversorgung für die 8-Kerner schlecht mit günstigen Mainboards verbinden
> 
> mfg


 
Stellt sich die Frage, braucht man das?
Oder ist der i7 im 1366 so deutlich viel schneller als ein i7 im 1156 als dass das den Aufpreis rechtfertigt?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Juni 2010)

Gleich flott bei DC. 1366 bietet u.a. TC sowie CF/SLI mit 16 Lanes.


----------



## XE85 (11. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Oder ist der i7 im 1366 so deutlich viel schneller als ein i7 im 1156 als dass das den Aufpreis rechtfertigt?



wenn man die möglichkeiten des Sockel 1366 ausnutzt auf alle fälle - das lässt sich dann halt nicht mit einem Mittelklasse Budget kombinieren - aber einen Ferrari bekommt man bekanntlich auch nicht zum Golf Preis - vor allem wird mit SB der Abstand noch größer - schließlich hat der große Sockel glatt mal doppelt so viele Kerne - bei entsprechender Software kann das +100% Performance ausmachen



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Das tut sie auch heute schon,allerdings nur 1.0.
> Wie sieht das in zukunft aus?
> Die Controller werden nunmal an die SB angebunden.
> Und da bleibt 1.0 halt 1.0 ,egal wie die Anbindung an die CPU ist.



also es ist wohl davon auszugehn das die neue SB PCIe 2.0 unterstützt


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Gleich flott bei DC. 1366 bietet u.a. TC sowie CF/SLI mit 16 Lanes.


 
Schon klar, aber SLI kostet auch etwas, da erhöht die Boardpreise.
Was man sehr gut bei den Brettern mit NF200 Chip sehen kann. Sowohl beim 1366 als auch beim 1156. 



XE85 schrieb:


> wenn man die möglichkeiten des Sockel 1366 ausnutzt auf alle fälle - das lässt sich dann halt nicht mit einem Mittelklasse Budget kombinieren - vor allem wird mit SB der Abstand noch größer - schließlich hat der große Sockel glatt mal doppelt so viele Kerne - bei entsprechender Software kann das +100% Performance ausmachen


 
Mit ausnutzen meist du sicher auch die passenden Bargeldreserven zu haben, denn das muss ein User in erster Linie besitzen, wenn er den Sockel "ausfahren" will.



XE85 schrieb:


> also es ist wohl davon auszugehn das die neue SB PCIe 2.0 unterstützt


 
Tja, aber solange ich darüber nichts gelesen haben, nehme ich einfach mal gar nichts an.


----------



## Schnitzel (11. Juni 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> also es ist wohl davon auszugehn das die neue SB PCIe 2.0 unterstützt



Wollen wir es hoffen das es so ist.


----------



## XE85 (12. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mit ausnutzen meist du sicher auch die passenden Bargeldreserven zu haben, denn das muss ein User in erster Linie besitzen, wenn er den Sockel "ausfahren" will.



naja klar - nichts bekommt man bekannterweise für umsonst

mfg


----------



## PontifexM (12. Juni 2010)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> ^^ ja lol, kannst du das lesen!?


 nein aber der hund ist nett ^^


----------



## tAyooma (12. Juni 2010)

"Steht man oben auf -155 Grad richtig kalt und einsam Welt, hatte eine eigene Heizung!"

"Ansehen in der Welt die erste Frau, Core I7 975 Extreme so einsam, und dann musste Zertifizierung Pause seinen WR, 6GHz erste Mensch in der Geschichte über. AMD-Fans immer noch nicht, II Blick auf die 2009 geliebte Frau und Fabelwesen Duell"

"Die am heftigsten geliebte Frau! Core i7 920, Eclipse heiratete nach MSI Eclipse kann tatsächlich boot abgekühlt 4.40GHz!"



Dank dem Google Translator von Seite 1 weiß ich jetzt endlich, wie toll Sandy Bridge wird !


----------



## Yanzco (12. Juni 2010)

Sli mir 16xlanes kann mann so gut wie mit allen 1366Boards machen da brauchst kein Nforce200. Den brauchst du erst für3-waySli und 16xlanes.
Hab auch kein Nforce200 chip und trodzdem 16xlanes im SLI


----------

